# Anybody know CaseIH MX, MXM, MXU, Maxxums & McCormicks?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What are the differences? Seems like they were all made from 2000-2010? 
Differences seem pretty subtle.
What is an MXM different from MX?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Isn't an MXM a cnh platform while the MX still based on CIH platform?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe they're all the same. Or close enough lol


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Maxxum's go back to 1990 and the first ones were built in Germany. The replacement for the 5250 was the MX135 in 1997 and it was built in Racine, Wisconsin.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Original Maxxums (51&52 series) built in Germany, bulletproof tractors. MX series are American made refined cab, bulletproof as well. Mccormick took over the MX series around 2003 i think. Put in Iveco engines but good tractors as well. MXM MXU are CNH merger abominations and I don't have much good to say about them. New Maxxums seem to be good tractors. I rented one and would actually consider it as a replacement for a 5240.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Older MX's and Maxxums sell for as much or more than MXM's.
Found great deal on MXM 120.
Walk away from MXM?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

MXM series is a red new holland, and those years don't have a good reputation. Do asearch before you buy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Haystax is correct. MXM is a totally diferent bird than the MX Maxxum. MX Maxxum uses the same basic driveline as the 5100/5200 Maxxum but the cab is a magnitude of order better.

MXM has no forward frame, i.e. it has a structural engine. The Maxxums all have a substantial forward frame.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always have wanted a 5250maxxum or ,MX 135.
I wanted a 7210, 7220 but that's too big for round baling.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Years ago when I was looking to get in the custom round baling business, I started out looking for a 2wd 5250 that had the F-N-R shuttle. Turned out to be hard to find. Early 2wds did not have the "N" in the shuttle. Later models that had it were invariably MFD which was costly and useless to me. Ended up buying the MX135 for not much more than a compareable 5250. In the end, I'm glad it worked out that way. The MX Maxxum cab is quite a bit better to sit in for 8 or 10 hours at a time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to wait and see if an MX120 or MX135 doesn't come my way.
I think it's worth the wait and one of the best tractor packages I've ever seen. 
Everybody seems to know this. Resale prices are ridiculous on them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://mobile.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=1883565&feed=182&group=0&state=&kwd=Enola&zip=17251&category=2&nojava=2

I thought sure the neighbors had to have what you wanted but it looks like their stuff is a bit too new.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you live near Mountain View Tractor in Milmont?
They have a MX110....

Sounds like the MXM's are reprinted New Hollands. 
I can get a good deal on an MXM, but not an MX !!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't even know where Milmont is.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There's a local dealer that seems to specialize in used caseIH's, but most come from Europe. They have a funky hitch. I don't think it'll work with my discbine hitch adapter. 
Anyone know anything about these euro tractors and hitches?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> There's a local dealer that seems to specialize in used caseIH's, but most come from Europe. They have a funky hitch. I don't think it'll work with my discbine hitch adapter.
> Anyone know anything about these euro tractors and hitches?


HTR?

Funky drawbar or 3pt?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> HTR?
> Funky drawbar or 3pt?


Yep, HTR in Narvon.
Yes, drawbar is funky. I think it's hydraulically adjustable? It's also shaped differently, I think.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Yep, HTR in Narvon.
> Yes, drawbar is funky. I think it's hydraulically adjustable?


I know people who have bought from them successfully. Don't know how that drawbar mounts but if it won't work/you don't like it, can you swap it out for a North American one?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My Valtra is pure European and the only oddity I had to deal with was the pto to 3pt ball distance was longer than north am standard. 6" extension later, it works on our continent.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> My Valtra is pure European and the only oddity I had to deal with was the pto to 3pt ball distance was longer than north am standard. 6" extension later, it works on our continent.


OK so euro hitch issues can be resolved cheaply with an adapter of some kind? ow much $ are we talking?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> OK so euro hitch issues can be resolved cheaply with an adapter of some kind? ow much $ are we talking?


The pto adapter was $38, but I extended my discbine pto shaft with a free piece from the welding shop instead. My drawbar had a strap on top that I was able to remove.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Most of his tractors are very clean and running pretty good, but HIGH hours. I mean like 6,500-7,500 hours is common. He must have a pipeline between him and someone in the UK he wholesales with. 
Just seems like too much for me. I would think even a well cared for 6-7k tractor would have big issues on the way. I know they run 10k hrs, but repairs are going to be needed.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I would think even a well cared for 6-7k tractor would have big issues on the way. I know they run 10k hrs, but repairs are going to be needed.


As far as CIH Maxxums go, powershift, hydraulic pump or park brake should be the only really big items to worry about before HIGH hours like 15,000 or so. Maybe the odd pto problem or injection pump/injectors. Of course there will be misc smaller repairs.

I know of a 5130 that must have 17,000 hours, running every day yet on a mixer wagon.

I also know of a JD 2940 that did 19,000 under a loader.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so a 2000 case IH MX135 with 7,000 hrs would not scare you? 
Is it kind of like buying a gas engine car with 50,000 miles on it? 
Or am I way off base?


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Depends on how it has been taken care of. One advantage of buying a local trade-in is asking the dealer who the previous owner was and talking directly to that person. Have done this in the past, if the dealer is not willing to give you this information you might want to consider passing up that piece of equipment. This is only for higher dollar pieces or ones you are not familiar about.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

From Europe, so I guess that won't be an option....lol.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Were you at HTR and went threw the shop etc


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Were you at HTR and went threw the shop etc


Yeah I thought it was on the messy side, but they had a LOT of tractors.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Ok, so a 2000 case IH MX135 with 7,000 hrs would not scare you?


Not really. At those hours the basic machine would have a lot of life in it yet. I would want to buy one that looked like it had not been overly abused.

I would say look at the price you will have to pay for it and ask your self if, in a year or two, you had to spend 5,000 on repair, would you feel it was a bad deal at that point. My MX135 needed the injector pump rebuilt after I bought it. My feeing was, oh well, it is a used tractor and the price was right.

At 250 hrs use per year it would take 8 years to get from 7,000 hrs to 9,000 hrs. And you would still be able to find a buyer for the tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What did rebuilt injection pump cost? What were the signs of failure before it failed?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

About $1,300, but I removed and reinstalled it myself. The company that rebuilt it blamed the failure on ULSD, but that seems like a thin excuse as ULSD had ony been available for a year or two yet. My brother has 2 Magnums with the same Bosch P-pump that have twice the hours on that mine did and they are working fine yet.

Symptom of failure was a rough sounding idle. On startup I could feel that one cylinder was not warming up with the others. Cracking the injector fitting while idling showed that the pump was making very little pressure on that plunger. There was also no exhaust smoke that might indicate a bad injector or other cylinder/valve failure.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The funny hitch is a pickup hitch, you raise the 3 point, unlock the drawbar, lower the 3 point and then usually a divertor on a spool valve lets you hydraulically extend the hook to grab pintle eyes on equipment.

A few people around here have converted to using this system as you don't have to get out and no jacks to mess with on equipment. Also makes huge tongue weights no problem as its close to the axle centreline.

Most tractors with a pickup hitch and swap the hook for a conventional drawbar when it is unlatched and extended. The drawbar is usually tossed in the shed earlier in the tractors life and won't come with a used one but you can get someone from UK to send one over.

The 3 point often has hook ends on the arms too so you can pick stuff up then hop off and just do the toplink. Older tractors from the 60's in north america used to have them, not sure why they aren't more common.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know what "EXTRA" decal means on a MX tractor cab? 
I think it means higher road speed, but not sure.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Must be a European thing. I've never seen it. My MX170 has the faster gearing and you would never know by looking at it. Even the speed chart on the window is for the 20mph gear, not 25mph.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Talked to the guy who imports and sells the Euro Case-IH ANd McCormicks. 
He said he thinks the McCormicks are fine and the Perkins diesel or 6.7 Cummins makes for a nice tractor. I was told to stay away from McCormicks. They do sell cheaper, so that tells me something...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bounce once more up to top:
Anyone know McCormick's?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

No personal experience, but one of the guys I bale for has had a number of them all in the Maxxum size. He has no complaints so far. Other than maybe the engine and a few other minor changes even the newer McCormicks still look like a Maxxum underneath.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This guy sells all magnums, Maxxums and McCormicks. Claims 90% parts interchange between brands, but says McCormick parts are cheaper. He said early Mc's got 6L Perkins while later Mc's got 6.7 Cummins. Also said some Mc's have nicer cab layout.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

First McCormick s as I understand were basically mx series maxxums. The company bought the design I guess after the cnh merger and case was transitioning to New Holland.This is partly speculation by myself and I really don't know anything about the later McCormick s. I do have a lot of respect for Phares Hursts tractor knowledge.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

curious on the price of these tractors with 7k hours


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

30-40k for 100-135hp


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Bounce once more up to top:
> Anyone know McCormick's?


MTX series are basically a caseih MX with Iveco engines. XTX series are newer cabs and higher hp. Some have a gimmick transmission that doubles the power shift gears but still has big jumps between gears. I own a MTX 135 and it has been a good tractor. 4500hrs now and rebuilt injectors and pump. Probably due to lift pump failure and starvation of inj pump

Rented and pulled 4790 baler with a XTX??? Decent tractor but wouldn't buy it. Newer style cab and wiring issues in cab right off the bat

Filters are about the only parts that are hard to find. I buy them all through the dealer


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What's the deal on IVECO engines? I think I had one in my New Holland backhoe. Seemed real powerful, but not the best starting in cold.
This dealer has quite a few mcCormicks with 6.7 cummins in them. Said older versions were 6L Perkins.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

How old is/was your backhoe? My '03 TL90 has an IVECO in it with no cold weather problems in the mid-atlantic or here. Don't know but there proabaly were changes made when they were part of CDC (consoladated diesel corporation) along with Perkins and Cummins. The '96 5220 CIH has a CDC engine but everybody calls it a Cummins, looks 100% cummins, but says CDC. Just 2/3 of a cummins 5.9. Not sure when CDC disolved partership and each went their own way again. Do know CDC partners traded design ideas to help reduce emissions.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine was a 2000 LB115. I installed a block heater and that seemed to help. 
Sold it 2 years ago. Loved the cab in that thing. It was a lot better than previous backhoes I owned.


----------

